# New pictures of my first baby of the year...Bandito filly



## Erica (Feb 9, 2007)

Had to get pics of this little girl too, while I was taking a few of the new boy.

She is now 12 days old, and thinks she is just the cat's meow of course...she trots around like she owns the place. She whinnies if you walk by her stall and don't stop to talk to her.

She is just a TINY thing, as you can see in the pictures - her mom is "maybe" at most 29"....this little filly measured 15.5" at birth and I am not sure she has grew much yet. But she is just a doll, her head will still fit in my hand, with big eyes and tippy ears, she has beautiful proportions for her size, love her hip and short back too......not to mention her attitude (gotta love it when the "little" ones think they are so "big")

She also is nameless at the point, again tossing around a few right now.....for now I either call her Cutie, or Tootiers, or Cutie Papootie.....and she is just a ball of FLUFF, but she needs it as it is Cold....

(Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Cross Country Memories) She is a grandaughter of both Lazy N Redboy and Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too(BTU)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2007)

:



:



: Little Miss Honky Tonk. lol. Hrmm.......She needs to live in TN!



:


----------



## Manyspots (Feb 9, 2007)

What a little Doll! Lavonne


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2007)

She's a little lover too! :bgrin


----------



## Chariot Ron (Feb 9, 2007)

: Erica she is still just as cute as ever. I kept calling her Winter cause it was so cold. She is a little beauty.



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous filly!!

Here's some name ideas: (I'm a big country music fan, so most are play off of country songs and since her momma's name has country in it....Not sure if you have a farm name or farm letters you use or not)

Justa Lil' Bit Country

Just Comes Natural (George Strait song)

Cowboy Take Me Away (Dixie Chicks)

Passionate Kisses (Mary Chapin Carpenter)

She's Got It All (Kenny Chesney)

You could call her:

Reba

Dolly

Shedaisy

Dixie

Faith


----------



## sedeh (Feb 10, 2007)

She is adorable!! What a cutie-pa-tootie!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 10, 2007)

Erica,

You KNOW what I think she should be called!



:


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh oh my gosh!!!!

I love her, Erica!!!

In that picture of her walking past the pipe gate, she looks like one determined, self assured shrimp of a filly











From the pictures, it looks like you made another mini with enough personality to fill a warmblood!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 10, 2007)

What a baby dollie!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 10, 2007)

: So cute. She is a doll.Congrats :aktion033:

thanks for sharing,

melissa


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG! CUTE! CUTE! CUTE!

Carol


----------



## CKC (Feb 10, 2007)

I really love her! She is so nice!

Kim


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought she was adorable in her earlier pictures, but you can really see the quality in these. You'd never guess she was so tiny by her proportions! If I may--I suggest "Grizabella" since she's the character from Cats that sings Memory, and also the "glamour cat." And she sure looks like a glamour puss!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 10, 2007)

Erica she is stunning, she reminds me of my BTU grandson as far as looks go so much.

Ericas Memories of Bandito

Ericas Buck my Memories

Ericas Buck My Bandito

She is beautiful!!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Feb 10, 2007)

WHAT A DOLL!



:



: SUCH A PRETTY COLOR!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh she is just a doll! I want to pick her up! If she is gone one day don't worry, I promise you she is in agood hands haha! Just teasing ya! I just love her!

For a name: Ericas Love Bug!

Gage


----------



## Mini Lover (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, she is the smallest, prettiest filly that I have ever seen!!! I love her head and her colour is my favourite!



:

-Nicole


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW! I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS FILLY!! She is an absolute beauty! I dont know how you are going to be able to resist showing weanlings at the rate you are going.



: :bgrin I would love to look at this doll daily. You lucky bug, you not only get to see one lil buckskin beauty, but two gorgeous babies daily. You caught me, im jealous



:



: haha I dont really know what else to say about this filly, but WOW!

Will


----------



## NMMack (Feb 10, 2007)

Jill said:


> From the pictures, it looks like you made another mini with enough personality to fill a warmblood!


Erica, she looks and acts just like her older Brother, Peanut, I am just in LOVE with her!!!! What a teeny-tiny cutie patootie!!!



:

You are right on the money Jill!!! She looks like she has personality PLUS+++!!!! Those Bandito Babies are the BEST!!!



:

Congratulations Erica!!!

Nancy


----------



## LindaL (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to call her.....MINE!!




: :bgrin

I absolutely LOVE this filly!!!



:



:


----------



## love_casper (Feb 11, 2007)

Erica said:


> (Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Cross Country Memories) She is a grandaughter of both Lazy N Redboy and Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too(BTU)



AWE!!!! what a sweet baby!!!!

i thought of these:

Ericas Shez All That

Ericas Fancy Bandita

Ericas Remember Me Always

Ericas Sassy Buck :lol:

she is sooo adorable! and very photogenic.



:



: i love this baby!!!! let us know what you decide to call her. :aktion033:


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 11, 2007)

Aint she pretty, good name too it fits!

Congratulations


----------



## Erica (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments on her, she is a mess. At least now she has someone to play with, as both her mom and Heir (Handsome's mom) are allowing the babies out of their personal space a little bit to play together.

As far as her name, it is in the works, but not complete yet........as I am letting her "new" owner help with that one. I am not going to say who it is yet, as I figure she will let everyone know when she is ready.


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulation to that cute filly's new Mom and/or Dad (whoever you are!) and welcome to the family of Bandito baby owners


----------



## Star (Feb 14, 2007)

What a precious little girl!



: The new owners are very lucky.



:


----------



## HJF (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations to her new owner!


----------



## lvponies (Feb 14, 2007)

She is just precious!! I am soooooo jealous of her new owner! Wish she were mine!!! Diva and Freedom would absolutely love to have their new little sister to play with!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

NIIIIIIICE Filly---I love herrr! cant wait to see her all grown up congrats erica! What a great start.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 21, 2007)

I had sort of lost track of this thread and when I viewed it again today I was so surprised and pleased to read all the nice comments about my filly. Wow! My filly!



: That's awesome!



: Thanks for letting me be as excited as a kid on Christmas morn.


----------

